# Royal Canin



## Sue

Hi anyone else feed their puppy on Canin? I started with Canin puppy up to 10kg feeding 150grm split between 3 meals
My local supplier suggested I changed to Canin Junior for puppies up to 12 months from 11kg now I am not sure how much I am supposed to be feeding Milo do I follow the 11kg guide or adjust accordingly
I am still on 3 meals a day but intend to cut down to two meals at 6 months
He never eats his food greedily slowest meal is breakfast but would eat treats all day long if he was allowed to I assume that is a 'puppy' thing
Milo is checked weighed & recorded at my local vets every two weeks (I think it is just an excuse that they can all have a cuddle even the vet comes out to greet Milo) as you can imagine he loves going into the vets at the moment as he always gets a treat they say he is doing fine and gaining weight healthily I asked about the change of food but they suggested if I was changing now to go to a cheaper brand as Royal Canin is one of the most expensive as I pointed out the cost was not the issue 
Milo is 5 months weighs 7kg 14" high
Your comments and advice would be much appreciated 
and if someone can give me an easy way of putting a pic of Milo he is a very cuddly all chocolate poo


----------



## karen pearce

Hi sue,both my girls are on royal canin puppy junior,medium dog,up to 12months.
Eden has 185grams,split into 2 meals,7.30 in morning,and 4 in afternoon. 
Willow eats little and often,as she is only 8 weeks,but when she gets used to set meal times,she will have 150grams over 3 meals,then increase as she gets older and bigger.
I have had no problems with canin,in fact all my bengal cats eat it as well.


----------



## mariag

Sue I'll be interested in the answer to this one. 

We have been feeding Oakley 185g per day of the Mini junior but I weighed him yesterday & he is 11.1kg so think I will have to get the Medium junior. 

I'll probably try to pop into the vets this week as they recommend Royal Canin so may be able to give me some advice. I'll let you know if I get an answer.


----------



## Sue

I worked out the ratio to about 180grms so this seems ok for his age & weight
just spooked me a bit when I read that some were feeding 400+ grms a day
obviously a different brand 
I read about chicken wings being good for them where do you buy these from? are they eaten raw? I thought chicken bones were a no no for pets


----------



## colpa110

You can buy chicken wings in most supermarkets. They must be feed raw.. it's only when they are cooked that the bones become brittle and can be dangerous.


----------



## Ollie's "mom"

*Re my "mostly" RC family ...*

I think the names are a little different here in the States--adding to my addled brain they have all changed "numbers" within the past year.

1. Youngest: Mr Morgan: Cockapoo Puppy now must be 11 weeks and aprox 2.9 kg. Started on Mini-Puppy, 135 g./d if wet food added equivalent dry removed.
Usually snacks on marrow bones, salmon training treats. (Mr. M. is an F 4, so should weigh <=22 lbs as adult-- we shall see.
2. OlliePup also Cockapoo (teenager?) 15 months, 12.7 kg (before dietary restrictions) shortly after he reached a year I switched from RC Puppy Medium to 1/2 RC Poodle and 1/2 RC Cocker. He's 12-13 inches at the withers which exceeds the proposed conformation standard for a mini Cockapoo (he's an F1)--but now eats whatever I can convince him to. Ground lamb, sweet potatoes, salmon, pumpkin, rare green vegetables, will not eat beef/chicken free kibble have tried Wellness, Blue, Natural Balance etc, and one more. He is why I'm curious about experiences with the BARF diet. He loves boned, and loved this RC no glutton, and not fat (I can count every rib!). 
3. EddyCat: rescued moggy, 17- 18 months, at least 7.3kg. really chunked up after being spayed (she is still an acrobat, walks the shower curtain rod, etc. Wants to join the circus.). She was a RC kitten, but now eats RC #40 Indoor Light (Michael --cruelly calls it fat-girl food, the cats were his doing-) and eats the overweight amount and, finally,
4. Charlie, our feral cat who is crate confined eats RC kitten, as much as he will-- he needs all the nutrients he can get. He is 3. 
More than you wanted to know, I'm sure. 
The vets approve of it, the animals are in good health overall -- I hope we can get Ollie's allergies controlled so he can go back to eating what he liked.
Find this thread interesting and helpful
R/ monica


----------



## mariag

I went to see the Vet nurse today and she said to put Oakley on RC Medium Junior and if we have him castrated to change him to the RC Neutered.


----------



## CeeSzee

I was feeding our 25 lb poodle Royal Canin (we lost him lately - not because of diet!) and he throve on it. I chose Royal Canin because it had good figures on useable protein. I just yesterday got my little Cockapoo, Lexi, (13 months old) and will transition her to Royal Canin in the next week. I also use Royal Canin pellets instead of biscuits as training rewards, to help keep the pup's weight under control. They're a good size for smaller dogs. I also occasionally give raw chicken wings, bones and all, as a treat, and that works well. I used to have Jack Russells on the BARF diet, but found it a lot of extra work to maintain, and so got lazy and switched to high-quality kibble and occasional wings.

The driving impulse for me in all this attention to diet was that over the years I had lost so many of my large dogs in their later years (age 10+) to cancer. Since dog food is a repeated meal, it seemed to prudent to me to focus what's going into that food they're eating over and over again. So, I upgraded the food I give my dogs and I do feel it was a good thing to do.


----------



## Sue

Thanks Carolyn I intend to stay with Royal Canin Milo is now on Medium Junior even though he is only 5months and 8K but sadly has been a bit off his food lately althouigh still very lively this may be the right time to cut him down to the two meals a day I too give him chicken wings and plenty of things to chew on. Thanks for the tip on the pellets I will get some of these. Sorry to hear the loss of your poodle but I am quite sure Lexi will bring you the smiles back


----------



## CeeSzee

Thanks, Sue - Lexi is indeed someone to smile about! 

The Royal Canin I was feeding my poodle is their regular, mid-size adult food, and it's in pellets about the size of a cough lozenge and has a tight enough surface that I can a few into my jacket pocket and they don't fall apart. They make a nice alternative to dog biscuits. Lexi likes them, too, which is useful...

- Carolyn


----------



## Dylansmum

CeeSzee said:


> I also occasionally give raw chicken wings, bones and all, as a treat, and that works well. I used to have Jack Russells on the BARF diet, but found it a lot of extra work to maintain, and so got lazy and switched to high-quality kibble and occasional wings.
> 
> The driving impulse for me in all this attention to diet was that over the years I had lost so many of my large dogs in their later years (age 10+) to cancer. Since dog food is a repeated meal, it seemed to prudent to me to focus what's going into that food they're eating over and over again. So, I upgraded the food I give my dogs and I do feel it was a good thing to do.


Hi Carolyn, you are absolutely right about the importance of the ingredients in food to maintain health in your dogs and minimise the incidence of diseases like cancer. I would like to encourage everyone to read the ingredients on the pack in order to select the best food for their dog, not just to assume that because their vet recommends or sells it that it is a "good" food nutritionally. For example, if you look at one of the Royal Canins (mini adult) the ingredients are: COMPOSITION: maize, maize flour, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, dehydrated beef and pork protein*, hydrolysed animal proteins, maize gluten, vegetable protein isolate*, beet pulp, yeasts, soya oil, fish oil, minerals, fructo-oligo-saccharides. ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 22100 IU, Vitamin D3: 1000 IU, E1 (Iron): 54 mg, E2 (Iodine): 5.4 mg, E4 (Copper): 10 mg, E5 (Manganese): 70 mg, E6 (Zinc): 209 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.13 mg, L-carnitine: 50 mg - Technological additives: Pentasodium triphosphate: 3.5 g - Preservatives - Antioxidants. ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS: Protein: 27% - Fat content: 16% - Crude ash: 5.2% - Crude fibres: 1.3% - EPA/DHA: 2.5 g/kg. *L.I.P.: protein selected for its very high assimilation.
Personally I would want to see a protein, not a cereal as the first ingredient - dogs are carnivores after all. For comparison, here is the ingredients list for Applaws:
Chicken 66% (from Dried Chicken), Chicken Mince 8%, Peas 8% (from Dried Peas), Potato Starch 6%, Poultry Oil 2.5% (Source of Omega 6), Beet Pulp, Poultry Gravy, Whole Egg (from Dried Egg), Cellulose Plant Fibre, Minerals, Vitamins, Salmon Oil (source of omega 3), Tomato (from Dried Potato), Carrot (from Dried Carrot) Chicory Extract (F.O.S), Alfalfa Meal, Seaweed/Kelp, Yeast Extract (Purified Beta Glucan 0.1%), Glucosamine, Methylsulfonylmethane, Chondroitin, Carrot, Peppermint, Paprika Meal, Turmeric, Thyme Extract, Citrus Extract, Taurine 1000 mg/kg, Yucca Extract, Cranberry, Fennel Extract, Carob Extract, Ginger, Rosehip Extract, Dandelion Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Oregano, Probiotic: Contains E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68: NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000 cfu/kg as an aid in the establishment, maintenance and restoration of a balanced gut flora in dogs.
Additives:
Vitamins: Vitamin A (retinyl acetate) 19,000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (cholecalciferol) 2,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol acetate) 640 mg/kg; Trace Elements: Sodium Selenite 0.33 mg/kg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 3.26 mg/kg, Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 233 mg, Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 40 mg/kg, Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 94 mg/kg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 444 mg/kg. ; Natural Antioxidant: Mixed Tocopherols; Gut Flora Stabiliser: E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68; NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000,000 cfu/kg.

It might not be as well known a brand, but those ingredients look far more attractive to me.

For those who are interested in researching further about food, there is a section on feeding here which also has some further links to other helpful sites:
http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/feeding.html


----------



## lady amanda

I agree Helen...I want a meat and not a bi product meat either for the first ingredient of my dogs food.


----------

